# Help!



## jmac510 (Aug 29, 2007)

I Have a 180 gallon and i hve 1 gt 1 jd and 1 jag
the thing is my GT doubled its size very fast and the other fish are still only like and inch and a half and my GT chases them non stop they dont even get to eat, is there somthing i can do or do i hve to separate my fish
please help this has never happend to me i hve no idea wut to do


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

you need to add tons of retreats... Caves, Fake Plants, Rocks Etc. I mean with them cichlids , they are going to claim terriotorys an fight. regardless.. u mixed 3 of the meanest fish. i am sure in a 180gallon they will do fine if u do wut i said but it is not always a guarantee. An that GT usually grows the smallest. and i think when yer JAG gets larger he will be king of the aqau an possibly be the only tank-mate ... GT & JD Might work out in the long run.... but like i said in the Cichlid fish world there is no guarantee.. somethings work it all depends on wut that fish wants to do that day honestly. but the JD AN JAG Will grow larger than the GT. so in long - run it might possibly work. If they make it till adult size (GT might kill them b4 that happens )...... but its not good for your fish not to eat, they will die from stress... In my opinion id take the GT back an get a smaller or similar size 1.... Good Luck.. lemme kno how things go... ne other questions feel free to ask me.. take care sir.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

hi, just wondered if any1 can tell me how to make a thread?


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

go to chat... dont post in others threads..


----------



## jmac510 (Aug 29, 2007)

thnx i will try that asap


----------



## jmac510 (Aug 29, 2007)

also i was thinking would a tank divider work if i found 1 for a 180 i was thinking of giving 1/3 of the tank to the GT and the rest to the JD and the Jag
then when all the fish got around the same size i would take it out
but i dont kno its just an idea


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

thank might work.

do the JD an JAG get along ?


----------



## jmac510 (Aug 29, 2007)

yea 
they chase eachother out of one anothers caves but thts about it


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

as long as thier aint any damage done to your fish or they aint stressed out (JD & JAG ) it should be fine.... good luck an lemme kno how things go


----------



## jmac510 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok i put the divider up today and the jag and jd look a lot better they actually swim around and arent hiding in a corner
also the jd and jag are like an 1 1/2 inches and the gt is 3 do u think they could catch up to the gt in a couple of months or will the gt stay bigger until it reached its full size


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

gt grows very slow.. i had 1 for a year an it got to about 4 1/2 - 5inches.


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

gt grows very slow.. i had 1 for a year an it got to about 4 1/2


----------



## jmac510 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok cool thts a good thing for now i guess
thnx for ur help


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

just remember to get a lot of structure in your tank .. the more hiding place the less problems your have ... if it's possible this that combination


----------

